# Which Campsite /santander ?



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

We are coming off the evening Santander Ferry which site do you use for 2 nights ?
ps. we use sights only.

Tony A.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

help please


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://alanrogers.com/campsites/camping-santillana-ES8973


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is the one we used last year. Straightforward to find, very attractive village within an easy walk and friendly site:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10902

G


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We stopped at the same site in October,nice site but had to be towed off due to soggy ground.
Lovely walk into the village.

Les


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Looking at google street view of the entrance they are the same place


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We will stay there on our way back


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Looking at google street view of the entrance they are the same place


They are...I got my post in at the same time as you posted.

We were there in January and the ground was wet but we were asked to park on the road- or with front wheels on the road.

G


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Currently pitched here on the road as all the grass is a mud bath.
Just received this text from Brittany ferries
"We are sorry to advise that for operational reasons your sailing on 26/04/12 at 15h00 will now depart from Bilbao. The ship will still arrive at 14h00."
Any advice on a good site near bilbao?


----------

